# AMD Announces Radeon Crimson Software



## btarunr (Nov 24, 2015)

AMD today released its completely reimagined graphics software suite, Radeon Software Crimson Edition, giving users an exceptional new user experience, 12 new or enhanced features, up to 20 percent more graphics performance, adjustability that can nearly double generational energy efficiency2, and rock-solid stability across the full spectrum of AMD graphics products. The release is the first from the Radeon Technologies Group, which recently announced a renewed focus on software placing it on par with hardware initiatives.

"As the primary way that people interact with our products, our software deserves to be viewed as a top priority, and going forward that's exactly what we're doing, delivering easy-to-use software that is packed with real user benefits, starting with Radeon Software Crimson Edition," said Raja Koduri, senior vice president and chief architect, Radeon Technologies Group. "Radeon Technologies Group is laser-focused on the vertical integration of all things graphics, propelling the industry forward by driving performance per watt, creating innovative technologies and ensuring that the software supporting our GPUs is world class."



 

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition for Windows 10 64-bit | Windows 10 32-bit | Windows 8.1 64-bit | Windows 8.1 32-bit | Windows 7 64-bit | Windows 7 32-bit


Radeon Software Crimson Edition includes: 
Radeon Settings - A new, streamlined user interface: Engineered to get the best performance on AMD graphics hardware, the user-friendly and feature-rich Radeon Settings is lightning fast, starting up 10 times faster3 and initializing displays 3 times faster4 than the AMD Catalyst driver. It also offers a more intuitive navigation, a new game manager, new overdrive, and new video, display and AMD Eyefinity technology sections letting users easily apply game settings, adjust performance settings, and apply various features and configurations to their computing experience.
12 new or enhanced features: A wide range of new and augmented capabilities help ensure that users enjoy the best experience possible across gaming, video and productivity applications.
Supercharged performance and energy efficiency: Radeon Software Crimson Edition enables up to 33 percent faster game load times5, up to 20 percent more game performance, and up to 1.8 times more energy efficiency capability2 than its predecessor which can increasing system performance-per-watt by as much as 23 percent.6
First public support of AMD LiquidVR technology: GCN's Asynchronous Compute Engine helps to dramatically improve frames per second (FPS), responsiveness and latency in Virtual Reality applications for an exceptionally smooth gaming experience on all GCN-based hardware.
Seamless stability: With twice the number of test cases across 15 percent more system configurations than AMD Catalyst Omega, and the implementation of a huge number of community-driven requests, Radeon Software Crimson Edition delivers exceptional stability across a range of experiences.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2015)

Included Highlights: Visit the Features section below to learn more about the following:


Radeon Settings
New Install UI
Liquid VR
Asynchronous Shaders
Shader Cache
Optimized Flip Queue Size
Freesync™ Enhancements
*Custom Resolution Support <-- Thanks*
Frame Pacing Enhancements
Frame Rate Target Control Enhancements
Updated Video Feature support for 'Carrizo' products
Power Optimization
Directional Scaling
Dynamic Contrast Update
*DisplayPort to HDMI 2.0 support <-- Green team fans will have a cow  *


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

Hehe, so they'll solve the HDMi 2.0 "issue" by giving users ability to use DP for HDMI 2.0. Nice. Not that I need it, but it's a nice addition.


----------



## megamanxtreme (Nov 24, 2015)

Please, please make a review/performance evaluation for this! Thank you.
LOL! You guys did, just saw it.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Hehe, so they'll solve the HDMi 2.0 "issue" by giving users ability to use DP for HDMI 2.0. Nice. Not that I need it, but it's a nice addition.



That would be the obvious   Is that not satisfactory (at least the option is there)? The whole HDMI 2.0 dirty diaper argument is silly anyways. I have no intention on ever gaming on my TV. TV's are not made for gaming, period.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

I should have known this would be released today...  since I finally updated to recent beta last night  but still looking forward to trying this our  

Bta, no DL link?


----------



## megamanxtreme (Nov 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I should have known this would be released today...  since I finally updated to recent beta last night  but still looking forward to trying this our
> 
> Bta, no DL link?


Maybe it's on their review. (It's not)
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 24, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_Crimson_Edition_Drivers/


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 24, 2015)

Totally agree we need a performance review for this to evaluate. Too late for me but if all that glitters is actually gold, this would be some feat and put the pressure on Nvidia. If Fury X perf was boosted 10% across the board for DX11 titles, it would be a significant and exceptionally welcome coup from AMD.
But as always, need some reviews to establish the real world outcomes.

Pah.. Just read TPU review.... Not the % increase I was expecting from the press blurb.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Totally agree we need a performance review for this to evaluate. Too late for me but if all that glitters is actually gold, this would be some feat and put the pressure on Nvidia. If Fury X perf was boosted 10% across the board for DX11 titles, it would be a significant and exceptionally welcome coup from AMD.
> But as always, need some reviews to establish the real world outcomes.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_Crimson_Edition_Drivers/



manofthem said:


> Bta, no DL link?



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/AMD_Catalyst/


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 24, 2015)

I am ready to smack AMD in the face, I can't find drivers for HD 7650M, I can choose from this:

-AMD Radeon™ R9 M300, R7 M300, and R5 M300 Series
-AMD Radeon™ R9 M200, R7 M200, R5 M200, HD 8500M - HD 8900M, and HD 7700M - HD 7900M Series
-AMD Radeon™ HD 6000M and HD 5000M Series

Where is HD 7000M Series? These are all the drivers available for notebook GPUs and that manual selection where HD 7xxxM is available does not work.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_Crimson_Edition_Drivers/
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/AMD_Catalyst/



Bah, I missed the review when I posted earlier. Thanks for doing the review, superb job again W1zz. Thanks for going into into the details!


----------



## deemon (Nov 24, 2015)

I see only Crimson Beta drivers for my legacy HD6700 series... and no drivers at all for my even more legacy (or would it be more correct term to use "ancient"?) HD4850.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 24, 2015)

deemon said:


> I see only Crimson Beta drivers for my legacy HD6700 series... and no drivers at all for my even more legacy (or would it be more correct term to use "ancient"?) HD4850.



Graphics vendors tend to focus the newer drivers on recent hardware. If these drivers cover the past 3 years then they're doing as expected. Fact is, if you take the hardware too far back to VLIW? Or whatever it was before GCN, its almost legacy is it not?


----------



## ManofGod (Nov 24, 2015)

Just downloaded and installed it on my work computer. The new control panel is very fast and well laid out. It even gives much more detailed hardware information and support information. Now I just need to try this at home where I game.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, you don't have to click strictly on the god damn arrow to open up a dropdown menu. Something it was pissing me off for ages and they never bothered to fix.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 24, 2015)

This is also available for linux today. Supposedlly some good performance improvements there. Wish I didn't have to work today


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> *DisplayPort to HDMI 2.0 support <-- Green team fans will have a cow  *





RejZoR said:


> Hehe, so they'll solve the HDMi 2.0 "issue" by giving users ability to use DP for HDMI 2.0. Nice. Not that I need it, but it's a nice addition.


Could you or anyone elaborate what does that mean?

As far as I know there's no working DP to HDMI 2.0 converter except Club3D CAC-1070 which not released yet.

Does it mean:
- any DP to HDMI converter (say 1.4) will works?
- AMD pushing adapter manufacturers to make that converter by providing some kind of 'standard'?
- or else?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, it's simple DP already supports higher refresh rates at 4K so all they have to do is convert it to HDMI 2.0. But I'm guessing there is a signaling catch in there which is why they need software support that controls the DP outputs.

Then again, AMD (ATi) also pioneered the audio passthrough on DVI connectors with a DVI to HDMI converters that weren't exactly standard either back in the days.


----------



## buffyvpsfan (Nov 24, 2015)

time to jump to the amd bandwagon!!!!


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 24, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Well, it's simple DP already supports higher refresh rates at 4K so all they have to do is convert it to HDMI 2.0. But I'm guessing there is a signaling catch in there which is why they need software support that controls the DP outputs.
> 
> Then again, AMD (ATi) also pioneered the audio passthrough on DVI connectors with a DVI to HDMI converters that weren't exactly standard either back in the days.


So some kind of new 'standard'. I find it weird some manufacturers promised DP to HDMI 2.0 since a year ago and none succeed.

Oh well, it's better than nothing then. With AMD backing, maybe one or two manufacturers will quickly bring working product. 
Really tempted to go back to nVidia here.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Could you or anyone elaborate what does that mean? As far as I know there's no working DP to HDMI 2.0 converter except Club3D CAC-1070 which not released yet.



I believe it is one in the same. It's for an Adapter that should be to market soon. Samples are already out as demonstrated here. Video at the bottom of the page:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1871650&page=2



rooivalk said:


> Does it mean:
> - any DP to HDMI converter (say 1.4) will works?
> - AMD pushing adapter manufacturers to make that converter by providing some kind of 'standard'?
> - or else?



- Likely not, you can't change a standard. Will need a new Adapter.
- I doubt they are "pushing" anyone to do anything. But the market cried so much, I think they are engineering something to satisfy the masses. Just simple business, there (for whatever reason), seems to be a small niche of people that want 60hz 4k on their TV's.


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> I believe it is one in the same. It's for an Adapter that should be to market soon. Samples are already out as demonstrated here. Video at the bottom of the page:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1871650&page=2
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find, Thanks!
My reason, TV is cheap(er) and often on sale  
I also find 4K big screen is soo great with older pixel-based RTS games like AoE II.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sure, but there is so much pre/post processing that happens in a TV. As well as the interpolating (images inserted between frames to up hz) that (for me) it really makes for a bad gaming experience. It works for 30 fps consoles, but even then, input lag is there. 

However, that's just me. If gaming on a TV is your thing, then AMD will have an adapter for you


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 24, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Nice find, Thanks!
> My reason, TV is cheap(er) and often on sale
> I also find 4K big screen is soo great with older pixel-based RTS games like AoE II.


http://pcpartpicker.com/part/lg-monitor-27mu67


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 24, 2015)

Well that didn't take long:


----------



## v12dock (Nov 24, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Well that didn't take long:



Make sure to report it. 
http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D23A3DE979


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2015)

Been  years since CCC has been slow to load, but holly crap this loads instantly lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> TV's are not made for gaming, period.


 Then my poor plasma must be doing it wrong...


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Then my poor plasma must be doing it wrong...


I'm not trying to say your HDMI input would not display the PC signal you send to it on your TV's. You should be happy, AMD is making an adapter for your AMD card (Which seems you don't have), so thanks for chiming in anyways. 

Sure, you can game on a TV, you can game on a in-dash car screen, or anything with a video input if you wanted to. You are just making sacrifices to do so that a typical Gaming monitor would not. That's all.... And although technically it's possible it doesn't happen, but yes, the sun will rise again tomorrow, so please let's not do the semantics flame war that always happens in a GPU thread.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 24, 2015)

My error seems to have been caused by me downloading the wrong version, which meant that the driver didn't get updated to latest version.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 24, 2015)

Amazing,nice interface,easy to use..a new step


----------



## HumanSmoke (Nov 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Graphics vendors tend to focus the newer drivers on recent hardware. If these drivers cover the past 3 years then they're doing as expected. Fact is, if you take the hardware too far back to VLIW? Or whatever it was before GCN, its almost legacy is it not?


I would hope not from a consumer point of view. AMD was still releasing "new" VLIW5 cards as recently as 18 months ago.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> I'm not trying to say your HDMI input would not display the PC signal you send to it on your TV's. You should be happy, AMD is making an adapter for your AMD card (Which seems you don't have), so thanks for chiming in anyways.
> 
> Sure, you can game on a TV, you can game on a in-dash car screen, or anything with a video input if you wanted to. You are just making sacrifices to do so that a typical Gaming monitor would not. That's all.... And although technically it's possible it doesn't happen, but yes, the sun will rise again tomorrow, so please let's not do the semantics flame war that always happens in a GPU thread.


My point was more sarcasm at the fact my plasma screen tv has arguably better response, input lag, and color reproduction than ANY gaming LCD.  Of course, it also draws nearly 500w at the wall, but meh.  As for not owning amd, that is a recent occurance.  Hardly a fanboy and still able to comment objectively...


----------



## Breit (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice to read, but unfortunately too late for me. Just bought two 980Ti's after ~15 years at the red camp. 
I hope this helps AMD to gain a bit of market share back again. At least it looks nice...


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 24, 2015)

Come on guys, don't derail this thread with TV vs Monitor.
Both has its own advantages and disadvantages. Make new thread if you want, I'll be happy to share my opinion.

Soo, just tried it. Yeah, it fast. Old CCC really is ancient.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

Thx AMD for yet again not supporting a 4 years old product (laptop is like 3 years old) on which entire notebook depends (it's not swapable or upgradable like in PC), AMD E-450 APU that is. When Windows 10 was released, support for it was dropped without ANY kind of notification. Gee, thanks. Anyone thinking of buying an AMD powered laptop, don't. They apparently aren't interested in supporting buyers of their products. Not only is this GPU blacklisted in all browsers other than IE/Edge from hardware acceleration because it's apparently so buggy, they also just don't support it anymore entirely. Excellent support. Not. And this is HD6000 series GPU for fucks sake!


----------



## ZoneDymo (Nov 24, 2015)

Its....imo not at all better...they need to higher better UI developers imo, it is nice looking and fast though


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Thx AMD for yet again not supporting a 4 years old product (laptop is like 3 years old) on which entire notebook depends (it's not swapable or upgradable like in PC), AMD E-450 APU that is. When Windows 10 was released, support for it was dropped without ANY kind of notification. Gee, thanks. Anyone thinking of buying an AMD powered laptop, don't. They apparently aren't interested in supporting buyers of their products. Not only is this GPU blacklisted in all browsers other than IE/Edge from hardware acceleration because it's apparently so buggy, they also just don't support it anymore entirely. Excellent support. Not. And this is HD6000 series GPU for fucks sake!


Why, every thread man   Have you ever bothered looking in the "Legacy" section?

Here are your drivers (E-450 = HD 6320) - Crimson Beta

AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 (including A/D/G/M variants) Series Graphics
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows+10+-+64

Keep in mind this GPU is not GCN, and came out almost 5 years ago. Not surprising it's not in the mainstream releases.
http://techreport.com/news/29362/amd-ends-driver-support-for-non-gcn-radeon-cards


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 24, 2015)

Crimson's Custom Resolution doesn't work with 'weird' resolution apparently.

So I tried 3440x1440 and get display not supported error (probably true since it's uncommon).
But with CRU I could run 3440x1440 centered.


----------



## Finners (Nov 24, 2015)

First impressions are pretty bad. The one option I use regularly ( Coulour correction) is now hidden behind more button presses and to make matters worse, You get to it by pressing "additional settings" and that just loads up basically the same older control centre but slower than it used to.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Why, every thread man   Have you ever bothered looking in the "Legacy" section?
> 
> Here are your drivers (E-450 = HD 6320) - Crimson Beta
> 
> ...


He just likes to whine. He doesn't know better, best is to ignore him.


----------



## SonicZap (Nov 24, 2015)

I like it. It's very fast, all the options that are important for me are easily accessed (mostly with fewer clicks than in CCC), and the look is simple and stylish. Having per-game OC settings is awesome, my overclock has typically been stable in some games and not in others. I think this is a big improvement, and beats not only CCC but also the Nvidia control panel easily.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

After fighting to install the driver, it seems to work. I did notice this little gem which makes me smile. 


 

Not having to switch between regular and eyefinity is an incredibly nice little utility. I wonder if it works well.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> He just likes to whine. He doesn't know better, best is to ignore him.



He has every right to whine about it, although he has made his point here and to be honest the complaint be more useful on the AMD forums than here.

He's just pissed,  so am i as ours we only got 2 year ago and they dropped it.  What makes people mad is that the laptop at the time ran like a champ and now it runs like complete crap so yeah he's pissed get over it.



Aquinus said:


> After fighting to install the driver, it seems to work. I did notice this little gem which makes me smile.
> View attachment 69452
> 
> Not having to switch between regular and eyefinity is an incredibly nice little utility. I wonder if it works well.



may be a bug but ED don't show in mine, well not by default noticed a bunch that do by default no matter really.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Come on guys, don't derail this thread with TV vs Monitor.
> Both has its own advantages and disadvantages. Make new thread if you want, I'll be happy to share my opinion.
> 
> Soo, just tried it. Yeah, it fast. Old CCC really is ancient.



I was only clarifying my post's point, not trying to derail.  Both options are totally legit and sorry for keeping it up this long.

I unfortunately am not presently using AMD hardware, but I'm curious if anyone has noticed if the crashing issue above is happening to more than one user?  Stability is important, after-all.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2015)

None yet.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 24, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Included Highlights: Visit the Features section below to learn more about the following:
> 
> 
> *DisplayPort to HDMI 2.0 support <-- Green team fans will have a cow  *



Displayport is better in every way except cable length over HDMI anyways, who cares. Nice that they added it, but not as special as you want it to be. Are there even any HDMI 2.0 monitors available? My dell P2715Q doesn't have it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

FWIW: They removed poor performance in ED in Super Cruise mode from the known issues list however in my opinion the issue has gotten 50% worse. Before it wouldn't drop below 23FPS, now it's dropping to 13FPS. Switching between fullscreen and borderless does nothing and disabling all AA has zero impact.

Jeez AMD, if you're going to remove a known issue, maybe you should actually fix it first... Elite: Dangerous with these drivers in Super Cruise mode is literally unplayable with these drivers. Pretty disappointed in fact. I'll continue my testing with some other games but, Elite: Dangerous seems to behave so badly that it's out of the question.


----------



## Hit4 (Nov 24, 2015)

AMD is throwing another useless Driver


----------



## natr0n (Nov 24, 2015)

to me just a new interface you set and forget.

Other than that it works well, no issues on my end.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Where is the brushed metallic theme I thought it was supposed to have?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

For what it's worth. I clicked "Additional settings" under "Display" and I got a legacy Catalyst Control Center Window. 





So much for not requiring .NET, huh?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 25, 2015)

It's in zombie software mode.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 25, 2015)

its faster than CCC but still has CCC in it(they call it CCCSlim though) some settings are still walled behind CCC, also kept getting random Cnext.exe crashes I'm hoping they remove CCC completely to make the drivers more seamless.

edit:
sweeping previous driver completely fixed the cnext crashing I was having.


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 25, 2015)

Probably because I'm not using DDU,
- Fallout 4 compass is broken with this driver.
- Can't turn off GPU Scaling
- Not sure how to set FRTC. It's supposed to be disabled, but it's actually enabled.
Will try later with DDU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 25, 2015)

Installed, took like 2 mins to install. Ran Bf4 for over an hour and all is well. I be happy. Theres only one little thing I see. It picks up all my steam games and makes a profile for them but it doesn't see my Origin games. Oh well.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Theres only one little thing I see. It picks up all my steam games and makes a profile for them but it doesn't see my Origin games.



Fwiw it picked up my Origin games along with my Steam games.  I haven't messed with anything about them yet though 

Edit: correction... BF4 isn't showing up


----------



## Primalz (Nov 25, 2015)

Not having issues yet & the new UI is very nice


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 25, 2015)

GPU-Z is going to need an update to say goodbye to Catalyst.

The new drivers are working quite nicely so far.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2015)

Working great for me on 280x. will install on 7970 + laptop later.

Load times with shader caching do seem improved, would love to see a professional review on that.

per program clock speed controls is a fantastic feature, i can lower clocks + power limits + max fan speed for older DX9 titles, and i friggin love it.


My brother is having power issues in crossfire where flash/HTML5/youtube is causing the second card to power fully up, using about 100W more power than previous drivers. seems like the kinda thing to get fixed in  future updates.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2015)

KainXS said:


> its faster than CCC but still has CCC in it(they call it CCCSlim though) some settings are still walled behind CCC, also kept getting random Cnext.exe crashes I'm hoping they remove CCC completely to make the drivers more seamless.
> 
> edit:
> sweeping previous driver completely fixed the cnext crashing I was having.



Had this error once when shutting down after opening CCC Slim part.

Sad to say no support for my 10bit display still .


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 25, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> For what it's worth. I clicked "Additional settings" under "Display" and I got a legacy Catalyst Control Center Window.
> View attachment 69472
> 
> So much for not requiring .NET, huh?



If you happen to have watched the PCPer Live! AMD Radeon Crimson Live Stream and Giveaway!










They mention that part is in transition and will be incorporated into Radeon Settings UI.

So far so good.  Its a lot more responsive the UI and the driver. I would of liked they kept more of the video settings from Catalyst though.  The per game settings are GREAT!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Sad to say no support for my 10bit display still .



whats the problem there? i've had 12 bit color options for a long time (10 bit display, but supports 12 as an input)


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 25, 2015)

Hit4 said:


> AMD is throwing another useless Driver


And you needed to register on this forum just to enlighten us with your useless post?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 25, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> And you needed to register on this forum just to enlighten us with your useless post?



Nvidia has a fat bank account.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Mussels said:


> whats the problem there? i've had 12 bit color options for a long time (10 bit display, but supports 12 as an input)



No idea they just never supported it, lack of TV support i guess.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2015)

AsRock said:


> No idea they just never supported it, lack of TV support i guess.









that one doesnt work for you?


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 25, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Had this error once when shutting down after opening CCC Slim part.
> 
> Sad to say no support for my 10bit display still .



Get the CNext.exe error during most shutdowns/restarts. Anyone have a fix for this yet? Did a clean driver install twice and I still have the issue.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mercennarius said:


> Get the CNext.exe error during most shutdowns/restarts. Anyone have a fix for this yet? Did a clean driver install twice and I still have the issue.


I noticed this when I restarted my computer last night, have not checked into a solution yet however.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Mussels said:


> that one doesnt work for you?



Thats right it don't work, maybe it's how the TV is built as i know it don't use the typical panel to start with so.

It is odd though TOSHIBA is a very well known brand and i bet even today you will find a TOSHIBA chip in most if not in all TV's.




Mercennarius said:


> Get the CNext.exe error during most shutdowns/restarts. Anyone have a fix for this yet? Did a clean driver install twice and I still have the issue.



Only seen it once still, error logs are not useful as always lol.


----------



## Casecutter (Nov 25, 2015)

Updated two gaming machines with Crimson last night and all went well.  It's improved and the guys are into Fallout4 right now... seem to play better than previously.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 25, 2015)

Where do I change the language for the new control panel?


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 25, 2015)

What the hell, installing this driver completely killed my sound. I can't play anything.


----------



## Hit4 (Nov 26, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> And you needed to register on this forum just to enlighten us with your useless post?


When your graphics card doesn't work for no reason (from AMD) and you've tried many useless drivers like Crimson, you will know my post its not USELESS!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Fwiw it picked up my Origin games along with my Steam games.  I haven't messed with anything about them yet though
> 
> Edit: correction... BF4 isn't showing up


The only 2 games I  have installed from Origin are Bf3 and Bf4 and neither showed up. Now Bf2 installed under steam did.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> What the hell, installing this driver completely killed my sound. I can't play anything.



if you use HDMI audio its just defaulted to something else. go set it as default again.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Fwiw it picked up my Origin games along with my Steam games.  I haven't messed with anything about them yet though
> 
> Edit: correction... BF4 isn't showing up


Do you have a desktop short cut for BF4?

If not, make one or it's not going to pick it up 

:edit do a restart too


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> if you use HDMI audio its just defaulted to something else. go set it as default again.


Nope. It did something to my system and now after reinstalling both drivers (and going back to older beta) the sound blaster audio service keep crashing. Originally there was no sound, so I removed the sound card from device manager and let it recognize it again, but then I noticed audio on Twitch was all sorts of messed up, I reinstalled the drivers and it seemed ok, but the service crashing started afterwards 
I guess I'll have to reinstall the entire system, because there doesn't seem to be anything I can do.



Hit4 said:


> When your graphics card doesn't work for no reason (from AMD) and you've tried many useless drivers like Crimson, you will know my post its not USELESS!!!


You could have chosen more appropriate forum to register on, like 4chan.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 26, 2015)

Tried to install the "legacy" version that "allegedly" "supports" my E-450 (with HD6000 series GPU). Guess what, driver and control panel aren't even listed in the components list (with normal drivers they are listed but refuse to install). AMD, are you fucking kidding me? AMD APU powered laptop, NEVER EVER AGAIN. And I suggest everyone else to follow the same rule. Because this is the level of their commitment towards their customers. Pathetic.

I'll only be buying Intel and NVIDIA powered portable devices from now on. Excellent job, just don't cry next time why you're sinking in fucking red numbers...


----------



## deemon (Nov 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Tried to install the "legacy" version that "allegedly" "supports" my E-450 (with HD6000 series GPU). Guess what, driver and control panel aren't even listed in the components list (with normal drivers they are listed but refuse to install). AMD, are you fucking kidding me? AMD APU powered laptop, NEVER EVER AGAIN. And I suggest everyone else to follow the same rule. Because this is the level of their commitment towards their customers. Pathetic.
> 
> I'll only be buying Intel and NVIDIA powered portable devices from now on. Excellent job, just don't cry next time why you're sinking in fucking red numbers...



The crimson legacy driver is still beta. Only silly people complain about bugs in beta.
But I have to agree with you about AMD policy about support for their legacy products. It's really really poor :-(


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2015)

It's HD6000, they say HD6000 are supported and yet they treat it like it's Radeon X600 and they just drop it from ALL support basically over night. They didn't even move it into legacy support. They just plain dropped the support altogether. Absolutely pathetic. Like I said, AMD portable device, never again.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's HD6000, they say HD6000 are supported and yet they treat it like it's Radeon X600 and they just drop it from ALL support basically over night. They didn't even move it into legacy support. They just plain dropped the support altogether. Absolutely pathetic. Like I said, AMD portable device, never again.


15.11 works OK with my 6970....not much to write home about though,  seems like the GUI got an update and not much else....

Here is the link I used.......
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/ra...-eg-64bit-with-dotnet45-win10-win8.1-win7.exe

btw is anyone having performance issues?
Upgraded my Monitor again (VE248H) and installed this set at the same time, now Panzer Corps is laggy as hell, plus the sound is cutting out.

Also fonts appear slightly fuzzy and  washed out on the desktop.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2015)

It's the fact this is APU and they give like zero fucks about it. Discrete graphic cards are fine. And even then it's a bit of a dick move to toss out architecture that is technically still used for "current" gen cards (lower end ones). Yes, even HD7000 and HD6000 series. HD7000 is GCN for crying out loud!


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's the fact this is APU and they give like zero fucks about it. Discrete graphic cards are fine. And even then it's a bit of a dick move to toss out architecture that is technically still used for "current" gen cards (lower end ones). Yes, even HD7000 and HD6000 series. HD7000 is GCN for crying out loud!


 Both APU & discrete 6xxx have support, did you even look at the link I posted?

There is a Crimson driver for legacy products only it's a Beta( what AMD driver isn't?) Scroll down the page
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2015)

Beta just means it's not WHQL signed, nothing else. There is no such thing as excuse "it's only a beta" because all the betas NEVER really changed or gained any actual fixes when they stopped being "beta"...


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Beta just means it's not WHQL signed, nothing else. There is no such thing as excuse "it's only a beta" because all the betas NEVER really changed or gained any actual fixes when they stopped being "beta"...


In  W10 Beta means the driver doesn't meet WDDM 2.0 requirements laid down by Microsoft. (supported features iirc). U can find the info on MSDN.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Beta just means it's not WHQL signed, nothing else. There is no such thing as excuse "it's only a beta" because all the betas NEVER really changed or gained any actual fixes when they stopped being "beta"...





Pill Monster said:


> In  W10 Beta means the driver doesn't meet WDDM 2.0 requirements laid down by Microsoft. (supported features iirc). U can find the info on MSDN.


Neither of you are actually correct. There are beta drivers that are WHQL signed. I had a discussion with a mod the other day about that because as it turns out there are several betas where some of them are WHQL signed and others aren't. Also, beta drivers have supported WDDM 2.0 since 15.7.

For what it's worth, I bought my first 6870 back in October of 2010, it's now November of 2015. From my perspective, 5 years is a good stretch of support. I understand why @RejZoR is pissed off. I would be pissed off too if my graphics card wasn't supported anymore after just a year or so but, the E-450 was released 11 months after my 6870 was, August of 2011, so AMD had supported it for what? 3 and 1/2 years since release? For a cheap APU, that's not too bad. It's like saying, "I bought a 6870 a year ago, I'm so fucking pissed off that support was dropped on my 5 year old GPU that I just bought." So while I understand why your pissed off, just try to understand the opposite end: The APU is old, it's cheap, and in comparison to all their other products already owned by consumers, is a drop in the bucket. No offense but, I'm getting tired of hearing you whine about your E-450 almost on a weekly basis because support was dropped from low-end hardware that was released 4 years ago. It's not like it was released in 2011 with support dropped a year later.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2015)

and while support may have been dropped, the older drivers still work. the new ones are not likely to have new features for you anyway.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Neither of you are actually correct. There are beta drivers that are WHQL signed. I had a discussion with a mod the other day about that because as it turns out there are several betas where some of them are WHQL signed and others aren't. Also, beta drivers have supported WDDM 2.0 since 15.7.


Beta drivers are not WHQL signed. They're signed with an SDK test sig provided by MS for developers, it's not the same as whql.
This is because starting with W10 MS no longer allows any unsigned drivers at all...even for testing...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Beta drivers are not WHQL signed. They're signed with an SDK test sig provided by MS for developers, it's not the same as whql.
> This is because starting with W10 MS no longer allows any unsigned drivers at all...even for testing...


Pardon my ignorance but, then maybe you can explain why several people have said that they've had Windows 10 update their GPU drivers on them to a beta version? If by your logic that WHQL signed drivers are different from drivers with a testing signature, people shouldn't get beta drivers from Windows update if they're not WHQL signed. I personally haven't experienced this as I have driver updates from Windows disabled and I keep up with my GPU drivers religiously but, other have said this.

I would personally test this but, the last time I installed Crimson drivers I had to wait 25 minutes. I don't feel like reverting to an older beta just to see what the device manager says just to wait another 25 minutes to install the stupid drivers again.

Edit: I'm not saying all beta drivers are WHQL signed, I'm saying that *some of them* might be judging from what others have said on the forums. Once again, it requires investigation and I don't know for a fact myself.

Edit 2: @RCoon  said it auto updated him to latest drivers. Here is the quote from the 15.11.1 thread.


RCoon said:


> That's odd. After wierd resolution bugs I took a look at Catalyst and noticed it had downloaded this new 15.11.1 driver and installed it.
> 
> EDIT: A quick check of the AMD forums confirms this. *Windows 10 does occasionally sign and  install AMD Catalyst Beta drivers.*


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2015)

Mussels said:


> and while support may have been dropped, the older drivers still work. the new ones are not likely to have new features for you anyway.



I would normally agree but i cannot with the case with the AMD's 450 APU as it seems very anti flash now meaning watching video's do not work very well at all.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I would normally agree but i cannot with the case with the AMD's 450 APU as it seems very anti flash now meaning watching video's do not work very well at all.


...yeah, it also has a whopping 80 shaders. My Radeon 3650 has twice as many and struggles with 1080p output now. Simply put, the E-450 is seriously under powered and UVD2 very well might not support some of the more advanced features that have been added to flash. All in all, remember that your complaining about one of AMDs slowest (and oldest,) APUs. Remember, less than 100 GFlops of single precision GPU compute is a very weak iGPU.

All it takes is video encoded with a high profile to make it twice as hard to decode. It's not just drivers, it's the format of video and the level of encoding that's used. UVD2 and an underpowered iGPU simply might not be enough and newer software probably just makes matters worse.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, then maybe you can explain why several people have said that they've had Windows 10 update their GPU drivers on them to a beta version? If by your logic that WHQL signed drivers are different from drivers with a testing signature, people shouldn't get beta drivers from Windows update if they're not WHQL signed. I personally haven't experienced this as I have driver updates from Windows disabled and I keep up with my GPU drivers religiously but, other have said this.



I don't know why but tbh I can't really see how that matters, do WU drivers have to be WHQL in W10? I dunno....first I've heard..  But WHQL drivers are listed as WHQL on AMD's site...Beta are listed as Beta.. 

It's not my logic btw, MS published this info during the beta testing stage.   I'll see if I can find a link but you could look kit up youself on MSDN.  Might even be TN.... I forget.  It's a full page article anyway.

Wagner over at G3D modded some W10 drivers to get VSR working for Tahiti, even with testsigning enabled they wouldn't install on some systems with W10.... Ran fine on W7 though.
I happened to run across the MSDN article about 2 days beforehand..... he had to get them signed.




Aquinus said:


> I would personally test this but, the last time I installed Crimson drivers I had to wait 25 minutes. I don't feel like reverting to an older beta just to see what the device manager says just to wait another 25 minutes to install the stupid drivers again.
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying all beta drivers are WHQL signed, I'm saying that *some of them* might be judging from what others have said on the forums. Once again, it requires investigation and I don't know for a fact myself.
> 
> Edit 2: @RCoon  said it auto updated him to latest drivers. Here is the quote from the 15.11.1 thread.





I don't know what the exact differences are between the beta and whql sets, but in the Direct3D library it says certain WDDM features must be supported to pass WHQL.
That's my understanding....I kinda lost interest after frying my 7950. 0_o

Hmmm pretty big coincedence AMD dropping support right when a new OS, and new DX version comes out.... didn't they do that with the 59xx when DX11 was released?


P.S. after reinstalling Visual C updates, my lag went away.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I don't know why but tbh I can't really see how that matters, do WU drivers have to be WHQL in W10? I dunno....first I've heard.. But WHQL drivers are listed as WHQL on AMD's site...Beta are listed as Beta..


Beta doesn't mean it can't be signed by WHQL.
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff553976(v=vs.85).aspx


> Driver packages that pass Windows Hardware Certification Kit (HCK) testing can be digitally-signed by WHQL. *If your driver package is digitally-signed by WHQL, it can be distributed through the Windows Update program or other Microsoft-supported distribution mechanisms.*


Mix that with @RCoon getting a beta driver from Windows Update and you have your answer. I think to clarify, non-beta drivers are always WHQL signed whereas betas aren't always but sometimes are. Beta doesn't imply that it's not signed by WHQL though. At least that is what it's looking like from the 10 minutes of Googling I've done.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> ...yeah, it also has a whopping 80 shaders. My Radeon 3650 has twice as many and struggles with 1080p output now. Simply put, the E-450 is seriously under powered and UVD2 very well might not support some of the more advanced features that have been added to flash. All in all, remember that your complaining about one of AMDs slowest (and oldest,) APUs. Remember, less than 100 GFlops of single precision GPU compute is a very weak iGPU.
> 
> All it takes is video encoded with a high profile to make it twice as hard to decode. It's not just drivers, it's the format of video and the level of encoding that's used. UVD2 and an underpowered iGPU simply might not be enough and newer software probably just makes matters worse.



So the real question is why did it perfectly play video's before ?, like come on video's have not just become more detailed or any thing.

Some one broke it and no one wants to fix it, stupid bs throwing away good tech as they just want to you to buy some thing else no wounder were having land fill problems.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

AsRock said:


> So the real question is why did it perfectly play video's before ?, like come on video's have not just become more detailed or any thing.


No but encoding video at a higher h.264 profile requires more compute by the hardware to decode it, even if quality remains the same it could be because of how the video needs to be decoded between different profiles. The benefit of this is no loss in IQ but results (usually,) in a smaller file.


----------



## William J. Stockich (Nov 28, 2015)

I hope I'm the only one to post this experience.  AMD issued a major upgrade on Nov. 24 called Crimson.  I don't pay any attention to these things, but when I turned on my computer this morning, an AMD window appeared, announcing an upgrade was ready to install.  I installed it.  When it finished, it had knocked out all four of my computer monitors.  No buttons, or restarts did anything but return black monitor screens.  If you have Radeon graphics cards (I have 2 XFX R9 280X), beware of what may be in store for you if you download the upgrade immediately.  It seems too early to know if my experience was a quirk.  This is my first post.  If I don't receive any help, I hope I can help someone from losing all of their day today the way I've lost mine.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 28, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Beta doesn't mean it can't be signed by WHQL.
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff553976(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> Mix that with @RCoon getting a beta driver from Windows Update and you have your answer. I think to clarify, non-beta drivers are always WHQL signed whereas betas aren't always but sometimes are. Beta doesn't imply that it's not signed by WHQL though. At least that is what it's looking like from the 10 minutes of Googling I've done.




On the 2nd point I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing, off the top of my head all the drivers are signed by MS WHQL, some as whql and some as beta...
WHQL is the part of MS which does the certification.... if u get me. I'd have to check so don't quote me....


Also earlier I said the beta's are signed by an SDK cert, but that may be incorrect, iirc unsigned drivers use the  temp SDK cert...... Beta's are properly signed hence my comment above....




****Edit,* after rereading everything I've updated my post....I get the feeling we're saying the same thing in different ways....

To clarify, yes Beta and WHQL are whql signed....but not "WHQL passed"

Afaik non beta means non signed, which means an SDK cert , Beta= signed by Windows Hardware Quality Laboratories but doesn't meet the "WHQL", sig.... (I think this is an OEM requirement).


Does that make sense? 

PS. - what type of developer are you? I assumed software so figured you'd know this stuff,  prob better than me....  Are u doing web development?


----------



## William J. Stockich (Nov 28, 2015)

I appreciate very much your response and your willingness to help.  I couldn't ask for more.  But as I said, "I don't pay attention to these things," meaning beta material I never touch.  I'd have to search for the meaning of WHQL.  So no, while I'm sure your statement is loaded with useful content, I am only a user, who has lost the use of my computer because AMD dropped a download on it that was a bomb.  I just went along, and so far I've lost a whole day in futility.  Inasmuch as this download is new, I'm hoping that others will read of my experience before they do their downloads, as I suspect thousands will be doing over the weekend  There is no need for anyone to be innocently subjected to such a disaster.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 28, 2015)

@Aquinus  I don't know how AMD drivers ever get past Beta stage..this is what an average bug list looks like on release... 

You have to admit it's pretty long....many are standard issue. Like the TDR error for example,, every release without fail has a TDR  bug.


*Resolved Issues:*


[57198] GTA V - game crashes with a TDR error
[59298] Final Fantasy XIV: Heavensward - game crashes when run in DirectX® 11 mode on some AMD Radeon™ R9 390x series products
[76921] The AMD Radeon Settings application will use the system default browser when launching web content
[77703] A crackling noise is heard when running a 3D application in AMD Crossfire™ mode with Vsync enabled
[78455] Autodesk Max 2016 - A crash may be experienced when launching the application on some AMD Radeon™ products
[78465] Prepar3D® - A TDR error may be experienced when launching the application on some AMD Radeon™ R9 200 and AMD Radeon™ R9 300 series products
[80838] A TDR error may be experienced when playing fullscreen video using the Windows® 10 Movies & TV app on some laptops with AMD processors and GPU's
[80840] Assassin's Creed Syndicate - Poor scaling may be experienced when launching the game in AMD Crossfire™ mode
[80939] Secondary adapter may display error code 43 when enabling/disabling AMD Crossfire™
[81499] AMD Freesync™ does not function on some Intel + AMD laptop systems under Windows® 7 and Windows® 8.1
[81531] Assassin's Creed Syndicate - Flickering may be observed on rain drops that fall on in game characters
[81593] A BSOD error may be encountered when launching Bluray / Windows Media Player with a wireless display
[81790] Skype - The system may hang when connecting to a 1080p video call
[81827] Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege - Random corruption may be experienced in-game
[99999] AMD Freesync™ does not function if a Youtube video is playing alongside a 3D application
*Issues Resolved since AMD Catalyst 15.7.1 and included in this driver*

[58233] Ashes of the Singularity™ may fail to launch on some GPUs with 2GB Video Memory.
[58435] Driver installation may halt on some configurations
[58450] Some BENQ 144hz Freesync™ monitors may lose the signal while uninstalling the driver
[58485] Anti-Aliasing settings not being retained after changes are applied
[58495] DiRT Rally™ crashes during gameplay and benchmarking when launched in DirectX® 11 mode on some BENQ 144HZ Freesync monitors
[58646] Assassin's Creed® Unity may experience minor frame stutter when AMD CrossFire™ mode is enabled
[58677] World of Warships may crash on some AMD Radeon HD5000 and HD6000 series products
[58781] The DirectX® Diagnostic tool does not report DirectX® 12 available on supported products
[58800] Dragon Age: Inquisition may crash if launched in Mantle mode
[59081] The AMD Catalyst Control Center 'update' option fails to download the latest driver
[59403] Ashes of the Singularity™ ‐ A 'Driver has stopped responding' error may be experienced in DirectX® 12 mode
[59474] Diablo 3 crashes in the Act 2 Desolate Sands area of the game
[76924] A TDR error may be experienced while toggling between minimized and maximized mode while viewing 4K YouTube content
[76930] Intermittent playback issues with Cyberlink PowerDVD when connecting to a 3D display with an HDMI™ cable
[77073] Star Wars™: Battlefront is able to use high performance graphics when launched on mobile devices with switchable graphics
[77176] A TDR error is experienced when launching Star Wars™: Battlefront while a You Tube video plays in the background
[77255] The secondary graphics adapter is missing in the Device Manager and the AMD Catalyst™ Control Center after installation of the driver
[77754] A TDR error or crash is experienced when running the Unreal Engine 4 DirectX® benchmark
[77786] Video playback of MPEG2 video fails with a playback error/error code message
[77970] Ashes of the Singularity™ may crash on some AMD 300 series GPUs
[78654] An error may be experienced when installing the latest graphics driver package on some AMD Radeon™ R9 380 series products
[79577] The Intel graphics is flagged in an error state in the Device Manager in systems with switchable graphics
[79796] The Oculus runtime may crash on launch
[419871] BSOD observed when performing an express uninstall of the display driver in 4K resolution
[421165] Battlefield™ Hardline becomes unresponsive after toggling the in-game Vsync option.
[421444] Transcoded clips may fail to play on some Drag and Drop devices
[421570] Audio driver is banged out for non-primary ASIC after enabling CF and rebooting system
[422056] 3DMark Farandole may crash when AMD Mantle is selected from the test suite
[422249] A ‘missing Dll’ error message may be experienced while doing an express uninstall of the current driver
[422249] DLL missing popup message may be encountered when performing an express uninstall of the display driver.
[422261] Mantle-based application may crash when system is woken from sleep mode
[422273] A crash may be experienced on some AMD Radeon™ R9 300 series products while running the Unigene benchmark
[422291] Battlefield™ 4 may crash if run in Mantle mode with AMD Crossfire™ enabled
[422342] Cyberlink PowerDVD plays 3D content in 2D mode
[422621] With quad AMD CrossFire™ mode enabled, TDR or blank display occurs when launching DirectX® 9 application in full screen
[422671] Flickering corruption may occur in Dirt Rally™ with Advanced Blending enabled
[422674] Corruption may occur in DiRT Rally™ with CMAA enabled with Portrait SLS and AMD CrossFire™ mode enabled
[422675] Intermittent BSOD occurs when launching a race in Dirt Rally™
[422797] Display profiles are not retained after driver upgrade from 14.502 to 15.20
[422800] Some “Kaveri” APU-based systems may experience minor performance drop on PCMark8® video_group_chat & Casual Gaming tests
[422806] Battlefield™ Hardline crashes on pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del while running in AMD Mantle mode
[422853] Some systems experience a minor performance drop from 15.15 to 15.20 in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt with HairWorks enabled
[423759] Unable to apply Fill mode in Eyefinity if 2560x1600 and 2560x1440 resolutions are used together
[423924] Unable to create an Eyefinity SLS if one of the displays is a MST display device
[425417] Windows 10 driver installation may halt on some systems with an AMD 990FX chipset and AMD CrossFire™ enabled.
[425432] Some BENQ 144hz Freesync monitors may lose the signal while uninstalling the driver
[425484] DiRT Rally™ crashes during gameplay and benchmarking when launched in DirectX 11® mode on some BENQ 144HZ Freesync monitors
[425496] Mad Max ‐ Color corruption is observed when Alt+Ctrl+Del is pressed followed by the Escape key
[425659] Assassin's Creed® Unity may experience minor frame stutter when AMD CrossFire™ mode is enabled
*Known Issues:*


[58978] Dirt Rally - A crash may be experienced starting a new race with AMD Crossfire™ and AMD Freesync™ enabled
[78139] PowerDVD - 3D playback may fail on some configurations using an HDMI 2.0 dongle
[79428] Starcraft 2: Flickering may be observed in the 'Episode 3' campaign
[80251] Fable Legends: The DirectX® 12 benchmark may fail to launch on some configurations
[80836] Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 - Flickering or poor performance may be experienced when running in AMD Crossfire™ mode
[81402] Assassin's Creed Syndicate - A crash may be experienced when setting game to Ultra-High graphics mode
[81403] Flickering may be observed on some Freesync monitors while playing Wolfenstein - The New Order and Battlefield™: Hardline with Vsync disabled
[81448] A system restart may be experience when waking the system from sleep mode on some systems with Intel processors
[81489] Unable to create 4x1 or 2.1 portrait mode SLS with 4K displays
[81651] Star Wars™: Battlefront - texture corruption may be experienced if the game "Field of View" setting is > 100
[81736] Call of Duty Online - the game may crash if the Printscreen key is pressed on a 4K monitor
[81777] Launching a game from the Game Manager may launch on a single display after enabling and disabling AMD Crossfire™ in a 3x1 AMD Eyefinity™ setup
[81809] A crash may be experienced if an HDMI™ display is a cloned display device on an HP Envy 15 notebook
[81844] Unable to change resolution if a wireless display is the only connected display
[81856] Marginally increased power consumption may be observed during video playback
[81859] Flickering may be experienced on some monitors when AMD Freesync™ is enabled
[81915] Assassin's Creed Syndicate - Building textures may be missing on some AMD Freesync™ displays with Vsync enabled
[82083] Ark Survival Evolved - Poor performance may be experienced when running in AMD Crossfire™ mode
[82093] Star Wars™ : Battlefront - Some flickering may be experienced in shaded areas of the screen while game levels are loading
[82213] Star Wars™ : Battlefront - Some users may experience minor flickering or corruption at different game location or while viewing the in-game cinematics
[82387] Assassin's Creed Syndicate - The game may crash if the Gaming Evolved "In Game Overlay" is enabled. A temporary workaround is to disable the AMD Gaming Evolved "In Game Overlay"


----------



## William J. Stockich (Nov 28, 2015)

Being new to the forum I don't think I replied to you in the right way last night.  Anyway, I can see that I live in a much lower, more elementary computer world than you.  I've never played a computer game; I've never overclocked; I've never tweaked any AMD factory settings, except to arrange the monitors.  I only bought a second video card because I wanted a 4th monitor.  I got my 4 monitors running, but when I finally figured out crossfire and hooked it up, it shut down three.  That was too much for me.  I didn't need crossfire.  My interests are solving problems of mathematics and physics, and for me spending time away from that is time lost.  You mention TDR error.  I've never heard of it.  How much background would I have to have to know of its significance?  

I don't think anyone is going to be able to bail me out of this disaster except AMD.  I just expect many others may be doing the same download in the coming days, and I take this time to report my experience hoping it will be helpful.

I appreciate very much your interest and willingness to help, but even if my problem was among those you list, I'd have to start a research project just to figure what you mean.  Each of those statements requires a extensive education to understand, and I don't have that education.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 28, 2015)

William J. Stockich said:


> I got my 4 monitors running, but when I finally figured out crossfire and hooked it up, it shut down three.


When running Crossfire, only the primary GPU can be used for display output. I learned this the hard way the very first time I used CFX back when I was using two 6870s.


Pill Monster said:


> what type of developer are you? I assumed software so figured you'd know this stuff, prob better than me.... Are u doing web development?


Most of what I do interacts with web applications and I do have to do some web dev on occasion however, my current responsibility at work is a multi-threaded integration system that keeps multiple independent systems in sync based on events generated by a PostgreSQL server. As of right now, it can process anywhere between 30 to 300 database updates per second depending on the type of database event that occurred and if data needs to be written back to the database and as many as 100 RESTful API calls per second depending on the endpoint. It's also acting as en endpoint for a handful of incoming API calls.


----------



## William J. Stockich (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I concluded too.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 29, 2015)

William J. Stockich said:


> Being new to the forum I don't think I replied to you in the right way last night.  Anyway, I can see that I live in a much lower, more elementary computer world than you.  I've never played a computer game; I've never overclocked; I've never tweaked any AMD factory settings, except to arrange the monitors.  I only bought a second video card because I wanted a 4th monitor.  I got my 4 monitors running, but when I finally figured out crossfire and hooked it up, it shut down three.  That was too much for me.  I didn't need crossfire.  My interests are solving problems of mathematics and physics, and for me spending time away from that is time lost.  You mention TDR error.  I've never heard of it.  How much background would I have to have to know of its significance?


Depends how deep you want to dive, knowing a bit about debugging would help, as well as having a good grasp of what goes on under the hood of Windows.
In basic terms a TDR means the GPU stopped responding, it was given job to do and it took too long to do it. In AMD's case many TDR's are caused by low voltage on the GPU core. It's not really a bug per se.



William J. Stockich said:


> I don't think anyone is going to be able to bail me out of this disaster except AMD.  I just expect many others may be doing the same download in the coming days, and I take this time to report my experience hoping it will be helpful.
> I appreciate very much your interest and willingness to help, but even if my problem was among those you list, I'd have to start a research project just to figure what you mean.  Each of those statements requires a extensive education to understand, and I don't have that education.


 An extensive education isn't a prerequisite, however spending a lot of time on MSDN doesn't hurt.. 

Bit of info here....
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff570087(v=vs.85).aspx

Pro Tip: Don't believe everything you read, particularly when it comes from vendor reps or affiliated blogs....




Aquinus said:


> Most of what I do interacts with web applications and I do have to do some web dev on occasion however, my current responsibility at work is a multi-threaded integration system that keeps multiple independent systems in sync based on events generated by a PostgreSQL server. As of right now, it can process anywhere between 30 to 300 database updates per second depending on the type of database event that occurred and if data needs to be written back to the database and as many as 100 RESTful API calls per second depending on the endpoint. It's also acting as en endpoint for a handful of incoming API calls.


 I just double checked and yeah WHQL is mainly for OEM's, makes sense as we never use Beta drivers when imaging.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463010.aspx

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/jj128255.aspx

*


Update: *
I found the MSDN blog on driver signing if you're interested.... I incorrectly said SDK cert, it's WDK.. but close enough..
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windows_har.../01/driver-signing-changes-in-windows-10.aspx


----------



## William J. Stockich (Nov 29, 2015)

Say your car breaks down on the freeway.  How deep do you want to drive to fix its problems?  Do you want to know how to debug or troubleshoot until you get the engine running again?  It would help if you knew what went on under the hood of Toyota (or whatever).  Or would such thing be so low on your priority list that you wouldn't know what to do in the first place?  

I was trying to find out if this was a common problem, and if anyone had a solution.   What I did learn is that AMD only announced this download on Nov 24.  So, since I received mine on the 27th, I wondered if AMD just started sending these upgrades out on the 27th.  So far, I have had one other person email me having had the same download bomb.  And at any rate, if anyone else has had this problem, I feel it is far too early for anyone to have found a solution.   By the way, I'm 76, and time is running out for me, so I have to choose what I do carefully.  I admire your expertise and thanks very much for your interest


----------



## AsRock (Nov 29, 2015)

William J. Stockich said:


> *Say your car breaks down on the freeway.  How deep do you want to drive to fix its problems?  *Do you want to know how to debug or troubleshoot until you get the engine running again?  It would help if you knew what went on under the hood of Toyota (or whatever).  Or would such thing be so low on your priority list that you wouldn't know what to do in the first place?
> 
> I was trying to find out if this was a common problem, and if anyone had a solution.   What I did learn is that AMD only announced this download on Nov 24.  So, since I received mine on the 27th, I wondered if AMD just started sending these upgrades out on the 27th.  So far, I have had one other person email me having had the same download bomb.  And at any rate, if anyone else has had this problem, I feel it is far too early for anyone to have found a solution.   By the way, I'm 76, and time is running out for me, so I have to choose what I do carefully.  I admire your expertise and thanks very much for your interest



Huh ?, if it's broken down it aint going any were.

All new software has bugs deal with it as it's a proven fact.

As for Toyota


----------

